# Original outhouse.



## TxBottleDigger (Sep 17, 2021)

This outhouse has been on the property
for 70+ years. It remained after a septic tank was installed, it was on the property when my great grandparents bought it in the late 1980s, and still remained after the old run down house that came with the property was torn down. It was dragged some 2,000 ft. across the pasture to near where the new house they built, and where it now remains today. Actual old outhouses are pretty uncommon to find, right ? I want to work on getting this up to the new house as a display piece. It’s in exceptional condition. It needs to be tested for lead and if positive, then have a paint stripper applied to remove it. It also needs a deep clean with some elbow grease. Note: this style did not have a hole.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 18, 2021)

I've found many outhouses still standing. not really common but they are still out there. they seem more commonly found in down south sticksville. Still probably being used in south sticksville. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 18, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I've found many outhouses still standing. not really common but they are still out there. they seem more commonly found in down south sticksville. Still probably being used in south sticksville. LEON.View attachment 229856


My friend has one on his undeveloped property in Germantown N.Y. still used to this day. Sorry no pictures. He built his in the 80's to replace a run down one. It looks just like yours with a 2 seater. We go camping up there. He does have a well. No electric but we are across the tracks from the Hudson River. I searched the tracks for insulators and bottles in the river. Never found many bottle but did get a couple insulators. Haven't been up there in years. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (Sep 18, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> I want to work on getting this up to the new house as a display piece. It’s in exceptional condition.... It also needs a deep clean with some elbow grease.​


I admire your dedication


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Sep 18, 2021)

embe said:


> I admire your dedication


Thank you. Part of my disability is extreme passions. My personal passion of history has followed me for nearly 11 years, since I was 5 years old. It’s hard to beat me with someone more passionate in history. *HISTORY IS EVERYTHING ! *


----------



## butchndad (Sep 18, 2021)

i must be a bit prissy but just the idea of a two seater....


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 18, 2021)

butchndad said:


> i must be a bit prissy but just the idea of a two seater....


Like a love seat, but not the kind of love seat I'm looking for! Looking for love in all the wrong places... like the Johnny Lee song.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (Sep 18, 2021)

butchndad said:


> i must be a bit prissy but just the idea of a two seater....


Things were different back then, kinda like the barracks.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Sep 18, 2021)

butchndad said:


> i must be a bit prissy but just the idea of a two seater....


I guess people had better things to worry about back then than having to use the latrine beside your mom or dad. It’s more beneficial to have a two seater to spare someone from having to use the bathroom in a more uncomfortable way.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 18, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> I guess people had better things to worry about back then than having to use the latrine beside your mom or dad. It’s more beneficial to have a two seater to spare someone from having to use the bathroom in a more uncomfortable way.


I hate when the seat is still warm, just saying. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 18, 2021)

Yeah I still see them out in the countryside from time to time as well.  Usually not still in use, although back around 2000 or so I remember encountering a historic building out west which had been converted to a daycare, and they didn't have any indoor plumbing apart from maybe a sink.  All the kids still had to use an outhouse pretty much like yours!  Pretty amazing that they could pass inspections like that, I have my doubts that you could get away with that today.  Never seen any anywhere near the cities though, most of the urban outhouses were eliminated during the original sanitation campaigns of the early 20th century.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 18, 2021)

The one I pictured was in the big city of Detroit, I've seen at least 2 others, maybe 3 in Detroit. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 18, 2021)

Alabama OutHouse.


----------



## EdsFinds (Sep 22, 2021)

Here's one from South Jersey! It's in the back of an OLD historical church (still used once annually). The strange thing is that it is located not next to the church itself, but on the side of the church's ancient graveyard! So, to use the outhouse, you'd have to walk through the graveyard (maybe in the dark, there were no lights in those days)! Kinda creepy! Oh, and yes, this church and the outhouse is located in an out-of-the-way rural area, only a few houses nearby, the rest is all pinelands!


----------



## Huntindog (Sep 22, 2021)

Cool Outhouses. Thanks for all the pictures.
We have one at our cabin, been there for ever...

As for moving the OP's  outhouse and cleaning it up....
Brace it well for the move and once placed wash it up well and seal it with a clear sealer.
Don't strip it.  
I wouldn't worry about lead paint unless you are going to chew on it.
Once sealed it can't go anywhere.
Good luck with the project


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 22, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> This outhouse has been on the property
> for 70+ years. It remained after a septic tank was installed, it was on the property when my great grandparents bought it in the late 1980s, and still remained after the old run down house that came with the property was torn down. It was dragged some 2,000 ft. across the pasture to near where the new house they built, and where it now remains today. Actual old outhouses are pretty uncommon to find, right ? I want to work on getting this up to the new house as a display piece. It’s in exceptional condition. It needs to be tested for lead and if positive, then have a paint stripper applied to remove it. It also needs a deep clean with some elbow grease. Note: this style did not have a hole.
> 
> View attachment 229854
> ...


Why on earth would you want to restore a place where people went to shit?  No "good memories" here for anyone who ever grew up having to use one - especially in mid-winter at 30 below. This particular one isn't even old - it's made of plywood. Burn it down and your great grandparents and all their generation will smile from wherever they are and thank you.


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 22, 2021)

butchndad said:


> i must be a bit prissy but just the idea of a two seater....


They had 2 seats so that the privy hole would fill more evenly instead of having one large pyramid of (sometimes frozen) shit!
(City people!)


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Sep 22, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Alabama OutHouse.View attachment 229869View attachment 229870View attachment 229871


That’s a shame about that one. That is a truly old one. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## margclearlake (Sep 23, 2021)

A well known member here, but missing, Rick said if you come across one still standing, RUN!!

my moms cemetery in South Dakota has an outhouse in the middle of it.


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 23, 2021)

margclearlake said:


> A well known member here, but missing, Rick said if you come across one still standing, RUN!!
> 
> my moms cemetery in South Dakota has an outhouse in the middle of it.


Why wouldn't they?


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Sep 23, 2021)

That's the second time I have heard of a old outhouse standing in a cemetery. I live in a community in the boonies, there is a cemetery 4 miles away that is 163+ years old. It too still has a outhouse. Would be interesting to look down the hole to see if any bottles are there.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 24, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> They had 2 seats so that the privy hole would fill more evenly instead of having one large pyramid of (sometimes frozen) shit!
> (City people!)


Have to knock it down with a stick when the pile gets too high. Just like an over used Johnny on the spot.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 24, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Thank you. Part of my disability is extreme passions. My personal passion of history has followed me for nearly 11 years, since I was 5 years old. It’s hard to beat me with someone more passionate in history. *HISTORY IS EVERYTHING ! *


I could give you a run for your money.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 24, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> The one I pictured was in the big city of Detroit, I've seen at least 2 others, maybe 3 in Detroit. LEON.
> View attachment 229867View attachment 229868


Interesting to hear they can still be found in Detroit.  I know in the case of Montreal I've read about how they were banned over 100 years ago, but other cities may have taken much longer to ban them, if they ever did.  Some independent suburbs may not have bothered to ban them as well, I had a very old apartment in a part of Montreal which had been independent until the end of the 20th century and it appeared to have only had a bathroom installed in the 60s.


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 24, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> That's the second time I have heard of a old outhouse standing in a cemetery. I live in a community in the boonies, there is a cemetery 4 miles away that is 163+ years old. It too still has a outhouse. Would be interesting to look down the hole to see if any bottles are there.


Churches in rural communities on the prairies were built on land (usually donated by a local farmer) in a location central to parishioners. Almost ALL included an outhouse. There are dozens of examples in the area I grew up in.


----------



## MaxiLou47 (Sep 26, 2021)

I have a run down one on my property, I'll attach a picture later! I found an old handmade trail which led to a tiny house that used to be there while doing one of my digs!


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Sep 26, 2021)

MaxiLou47 said:


> I have a run down one on my property, I'll attach a picture later! I found an old handmade trail which led to a tiny house that used to be there while doing one of my digs!


Awesome! Can’t wait to see.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Sep 28, 2021)

*UPDATE: *outhouse positive for lead.
Now I have to strip it


----------



## Toma777 (Sep 29, 2021)

I have some old-timer friends here in rural Oregon that still use outhouses. They re-dig the pits, and move the outhouses over the new pits. I don't know how they live without ever bathing, yuck. A lot of them are passing away now. I loved hearing the old stories of going to town in an old buck wagon, and how it would take all day.


----------



## margclearlake (Sep 29, 2021)

MaxiLou47 said:


> I have a run down one on my property, I'll attach a picture later! I found an old handmade trail which led to a tiny house that used to be there while doing one of my digs!


oooh! pic of the trail!


----------



## margclearlake (Sep 29, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> Why on earth would you want to restore a place where people went to shit?  No "good memories" here for anyone who ever grew up having to use one - especially in mid-winter at 30 below. This particular one isn't even old - it's made of plywood. Burn it down and your great grandparents and all their generation will smile from wherever they are and thank you.


I remember someone on this site that collected the cut outs from the seat. was particularly proud of a triangle one. now thats an odd collection.


----------



## margclearlake (Sep 29, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> Why wouldn't they?


----------



## margclearlake (Sep 29, 2021)

s


----------

